# good to eat?



## billbarb (Aug 16, 2009)

What are theese? C:\Users\Hanchett\Pictures\bear caves\P8150334.JPG


----------



## northernontario (Oct 29, 2008)

You need to find a free site to hose that picture on... or use the 'attachment' tool when posting. (It looks like a paperclip).


----------

